# Smith and Wesson Model 52-1



## string1946 (Jan 7, 2015)

I recently acquired 2 Smith and Wessons for my collection. One is a model 41 and the other is model 52-1 which is the one I have a question about. As usual when I get another gun I like to take it apart for cleaning and lubing. When I removed the slide stop on the 52 the plunger and spring jumped out. I discovered the slide stop pin which holds those parts captive is missing. I'm having trouble getting the correct part from Guns Parts Corp. and was wondering if any of the members here know the diameter of that roll pin is so I can just order a couple from Brownells. Thanks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think this is the pin you need; Brownells actually stocks the dang thing:

http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...tch-pins/slide-stop-spiral-pin-prod14413.aspx

It is listed as being for a 52-2 and a 52 R2 (?); I suppose it's possible that a 52-1 uses a different pin, though. If you have an exploded view with a parts listing, I'd check that to be sure, but it sure looks like the one you need.


----------



## string1946 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks DJ. I think that is the correct part. I'll order it tomorrow.


----------

